# Notneutral cups



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Right then, I'm interested in 2 5oz and 2 6oz not neutral cups from coffee hit

I was thinking of splitting packs of 6 anyone interested?

Can also add on any tit bits anyone might need on to the coffee hit order as it will be over 75£

Sharing is caring hahaha!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi there

I was soon to purchase 2 possible 4 of the 6oz

I am very interested in joining you on a group order

Where are you based, as I travel a lot and if acceptable to you may be able to collect?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Hi there
> 
> I was soon to purchase 2 possible 4 of the 6oz
> 
> ...


Sounds great I live and go to uni in sheffield, but I could easily pop to Leeds and with me currently being on a hunt for a machine I may be travelling some distance soon, ill make sure most of the cups are secure then ill place the order. I was going to add some SJ burrs in to take it over the 75 free delivery thingy


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm down for 2 6oz if theres any available and am in Sheffield every week or two (gf's at uni there). Good thinking btw!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

This is great so it's 3 by 2 split on the 6oz to Yesrow Sam__G and myself

Any takers on the 5oz?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

If ok I will up my request to 4x6oz please

Great timing with this!

Cash before I am sure, I can bank transfer or PayPal. Or if you want cash on collection, up to you

Leave it with you


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Just a slight word of warning, I have tried on 2 separate occasions to order cups from Coffee Hit only to receive a phone call to say they are actually out of stock and the website is yet to update. Alex was very helpful over the phone and has put them on back order for me, just so you know its best to wait until you get a shipment confirmation.

Great idea btw.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would be up for this depending whats left. The espresso cups are amazing by the way


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I quite fancy the 8 or 10oz cups. Anyone want to try that size, I only require 2.

Not unless the OP fancies the larger cups









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I haven't place any orders yet, Gary you intrested in securing any of the 5oz cups if not I could switch to 12 x 6oz then there would be some of those left.

I may be able to open a trade account with coffeehit - will need to look through all the small print ect ect


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> I quite fancy the 8 or 10oz cups. Anyone want to try that size, I only require 2.
> 
> Not unless the OP fancies the larger cups
> 
> ...


I like my coffee with milk not coffee flavoured milk







- a 21g dose into 8oz would be interesting though


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah right Callum, I'm not really up to speed with the size of cups as I'm just using ordinary cups at the moment so don't even know what size they are. Haha

Just want something a decent size that'll go under my PF, not like my normal kitchen cups/mugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Callum_T said:


> I haven't place any orders yet, Gary you intrested in securing any of the 5oz cups if not I could switch to 12 x 6oz then there would be some of those left.
> 
> I may be able to open a trade account with coffeehit - will need to look through all the small print ect ect


I would take 4 x 6oz ones Callum. That's if you decide to go down that route. :thumbsup:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

That's sounding great ill price it all up in a little while - I may attempt to place the order and see what they say.

Ill confirm pricing before though


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Right I've placed an order for 12 6oz notneutral cups, and some other stuff like SJ burrs for myself -

So am I right in saying

4 to Yes Row

4 to Jason1wood

2 to Sam__G

It works out at 4.60 per cup - multiply it up and then add on desired postage (or collection from me in sheffield) and were all sorted.

It all should arrive tomorrow will arrange pms or cash on collection - thanks!


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

Bargain! I'm over this weekend so I'll give you a PM in a bit and hopefully they arrive tomorrow







Cheers for sorting it all out!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Great, I'm in!

Just let me know when delivered

PM me contact details and I will arrange collection and pay you the cash on collection

Thanks for this, much appreciated


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Good stuff. I'm in also but need P&P so let me know full cost postage to NE21 5QW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

This is all great so Sam and yes row will collect and Jason you just want yours posting - it's pretty much confirmed as today to be the delivery date and I'm in all day.

I could possibly get your cups out today Jason with an OPV valve I guess ill also have to post out.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Callum, it's ok about a valve as I have one already. Cheers anyway.

Let me know the cost and I can paypal gift or BT funds to you no probs.

massive thanks for getting this going.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Cups have arrived safe and sound!

Jason I looked for collect+ service which came out at 4.99 delivered to your door in 3-5 days. Still a bit much for cups so I'll pop across and see how much it'll cost to post by Royal Mail. If you could pm me your full address and we'll sort out payment either through bank transfer (preferred) or PayPal. Also I have a 12oz A1 coffee cup which you may want for experimenting!

As for collection, I'm up for collection tonight. I'll pm you both my number, I have Sams number already.

So new burrs, new cups arrived earlier - but no beans! Damn!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

PMing now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Let us know how they are







I'm thinking of getting a couple


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Monkey_Devil said:


> Let us know how they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There great, I much prefer the feel of them to the inker cups at my local independant. Much more comfortable to pop your finger in, worth it for what I paid £4.60 a cup for 6oz in sets of six - you'll be able to split with fellow CF members I'm sure.

I'd like a couple of five ounce - I added a single 8oz on for my missus (she's a mocha drinker and a puff generally haha) there definitely quite abit bigger that the 6oz.

All in all I'd go for it easier to get the Picasso pours on the go with those constantly curved sides.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome







I'll get a couple of 6oz ones I think


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

PM sent

Thanks


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im still up for a split if it makes them cheaper.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Gary, It does indeed make them cheaper orders all been placed though. £7.66 down to £4.60 per 6oz cup.

It's cheaper if collection is possible - it's quite close if you have to post the cups out (I haven't fully researched into this I don't know coffeehits flat postage rates)

I've mentioned to nimble motionists I'm thinking of trying to get some local area order groups for both coffee and gear - I mean how annoying is it of you want say a VST basket and you pay a fiver to get it posted of something daft. Or of you want just a little bit more coffee to last until your subscription of if you go away on holiday.

I'm sure Glenn will have some ingenious way of embedding it in to the forums somehow - for bean orders though these new sections could actually really help people get and sample good beans for less money... Just a thought I haven't actually pitched the idea to Glenn yet though..

Opinions?

If it works it could be great - we just need a high enough density of coffee lovers in each given area which isn't so good for me in sheffield but for Edinburgh or London I'm sure these new proposed sections would thrive.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Callum, cups received today mate. Love them but glad I didn't go smaller. Makes a huge difference to the mugs I've been using, makes my coffee taste much better too, or is that just psychological? Haha

Thanks for doing that mate, much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I missed this post when you were ordering and live in the Sheffield area so it would have been ideal. Hopefully there will be another order placed soon - I'll pay more attention to the posts now.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> I missed this post when you were ordering and live in the Sheffield area so it would have been ideal. Hopefully there will be another order placed soon - I'll pay more attention to the posts now.


Sounds great I'm running out of coffee so ill be thinking of putting an order in soon aswell ill have to either start a group message to Sam and nimble motionists to see if there up for anything


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

If anyone is thinking of putting any notneutral Orders In soon please let me know! Or does anyone want to split a few packs of 6 with me?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd be up for 2x espresso and 2x flat white. Didn't like them at first but a local cafe has started using them and i'm warming to the design. Did you guys order from Coffee Hit last time?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

If there's another group buy I'd be up for some 8oz ones. Love the 6oz have an aeropress and fancy the bigger ones for that.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Yea I'm after 2 espresso and 2 8oz


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

And yes jeebs, as far as I know they are the only uk stockists!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Might be easier to do a list so we can see what everyone wants:

Jeebsy 2x espresso 2x 5oz

Fevmeister 2x espresso 2x 8oz

Jason1wood - how many 8oz do you want?

I can pick the order up from coffee hit to save the initial postage too.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll take 4x8oz


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jeebsy 2x espresso 2x 5oz

Fevmeister 2x espresso 2x 8oz

Jason1wood 4x 8oz

There's yer six 8oz already


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll take a couple of 8oz if you get the numbers up. I won't cry if you don't.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll drop to 2 8oz to let Daren in on the act.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jeebsy 2x espresso 2x 5oz

Fevmeister 2x espresso 2x 8oz

Jason1wood 4x 8oz

Daren 2x 8oz


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Jason. As I said - it's no biggy if I miss out so I wouldn't want you to give up the chance for me. If I boost the numbers up to make an order then that's great... If I don't I'm not overly bothered.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What 8oz cups are you looking to get as I was looking to get something like these

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/cups-and-glasses-inkers-cups/products/inker-luna-white-cappuccino-cup-and-saucer-8-5oz-copy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/notneutral-latte-cup-240ml-8oz


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Jeebsy 2x espresso 2x 5oz
> 
> Fevmeister 2x espresso 2x 8oz
> 
> Jason1wood 4x 8oz


so as it stands we only need someone to come in wanting 2 x espresso, then we have two packs of six and jeebsy's two flat whites.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm up for 2x 8oz ones, if I can still go in


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Or if anyone wants 4 x 5oz flat whites, we are on to a winner!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're a forum sponsor, maybe if we still get a decent amount of takers and explain its a group buy the would be willing to give us the lower price even if we dont get multiples of six for everything. I'd be happy to ask.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm up for 2x 8oz ones, if I can still go in


By my calculations - including me that brings us up to 10 x 8oz cups


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The list, people, there's a list!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry.....wasn't sure if I could join in on this or not

Jeebsy 2x espresso 2x 5oz

Fevmeister 2x espresso 2x 8oz

Jason1wood 4x 8oz

Daren 2x 8oz

urbanbumpkin 2x8oz


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Right so 4 x espresso, 10 x 8oz and 2 x 5oz


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Great idea! Please include me here...Thank you!

Jeebsy 2x espresso 2x 5oz

Fevmeister 4 x espresso, 10 x 8oz and 2 x 5oz

Jason1wood 4x 8oz

Daren 2x 8oz

urbanbumpkin 2x8oz

milanski 2x espresso 2x 5oz

Fevmeister, can you double check the cut and paste I did of your amendment is correct please?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

No no my above post was a summary of the entire order. The current itemised order is as follows:

Jeebsy 2x espresso 2x 5oz

Fevmeister 2 x espresso, 2 x 8oz

Jason1wood 4x 8oz

Daren 2x 8oz

urbanbumpkin 2x8oz

milanski 2x espresso 2x 5oz


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Two more 5oz to go....


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Ideal situation now is that someone wants 2 x 5oz!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll take 2* 5oz please


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

So we've got 6x espresso, 6x 5oz and 6x8oz. Should we wait and see if anyone else is interested or just go for it?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

10 x 8oz isn't it?

Unsure whether we should wait. Maybe give it til 10pm tonight, to see if anyone wants to jump aboard?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah 10x 8oz. Should really pay more attention


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Think we should go ahead with it now. We have good numbers


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll send an email and ask if we can get 10 8oz at the reduced price then


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I'll send an email and ask if we can get 10 8oz at the reduced price then


Jeebs - I'm happy to duck out if they say no. Just let me know either way.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

As far as I can tell it'll be fine. They aren't packs of 6 it's just classed as bulk price when the order is 6+, so with 10 we will be fine I hope!

Thanks jeebs


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm sure one of the pages I read on their site said if you're buying more than six to buy in multiples of six. Will see what they say anyway.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Only says that on the Inker pages


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay perfect. They're usually v fast at replying so we should have an answer first thing!

Thanks again jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

We don't need an answer now by the look of things...


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Whys that? ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It only says you need to order in multis of six on the Inker page - as you said nothing like that mentioned on the notneutral pages. Will see what they come back with anyway and I'll let you know asap.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They'll do the reduced rate as long as there's at least six of each


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

perfect! nice bit of good news on a monday morning!

how are we to proceed?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Work out how much your order and we can sort PayPal tonight. Once everyone has paid I'll make the order, collect it and then post out at cost. I'll get postage once it's sent so people only pay the right amount


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Jeebsy 2x espresso 2x 5oz ............ £11.28+11.78 = *£23.06*

Fevmeister 2 x espresso, 2 x 8oz ............ £11.28+12.76 = *£24.04*

Jason1wood 4x 8oz ............ *£25.52*

Daren 2x 8oz ............ *£12.76*

urbanbumpkin 2x8oz ............ *£12.76*

milanski 2x espresso 2x 5oz ............ £11.28 + 11.78 = *£23.06*

Nimble Motionists x 2 5oz ............ *£11.78*

Think this is correct but if there are any issues remember its Monday morning!

Bobby


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PMs with details will go out later, i'm off to a brew class at Curator's now...


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Enjoy ------


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Paid via paypal


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Paid bank transfer


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just waiting on jason1wood and nimble motionists (interesting username btw...pretty unique phrase).


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Just sent you a PM for bank details (tried and failed with paypal!). Half regret the odd username - was a bit stuck for ideas and figured I'd be unlikely to post here for long (turns out it's a pretty great forum so I've stuck around and so has the weird username!). It's a phrase from John Milton's Tenure of Kings and Magistrates, he's describing how the Presbyterians have gone back and forth over the idea of executing Charles I.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

at least your not weird to boot dude...


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheers mate - not met anyone else off here so you're the only one to vouch for that!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, Googled it in curiosity and the first result is your profile on here then it's just the Milton quote. Replied to your PM...


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

has everyone paid now?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jason outstanding


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jason hasn't been online in a couple of days...I want to put the order in tomorrow night so I can get them posted before the weekend. Hopefully he'll be on today at some points


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Putting the order in tonight, hopefully we'll hear from Jason before then


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Come on jason!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is everyone ok with 2nd class postage to keep cost down or does anyone want them as a matter of urgency?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Whatever is best with you jeebs - although im in no real rush to receive them!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

In the absence of any further contact from Jason it's not unreasonable to order without him tonight, is it?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

How long has it been since you messaged him?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

4 days ago since he posted and without him we still have the 6 x 8oz iirc


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Messaged him Monday and Tuesday. Still got 6x8oz on order yeah


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Id go for it now, he said he would bow out to let Darren in anyway


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

can i step in with a last minute order for 2 x 8oz







?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd say so! Just pm jeebsy for payment info and to double check he hasn't already ordered


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeebsy - can you post my cups to GS11s and I can collect from his. We'll save a little on postage and it's a little less packaging for you to worry about. (assuming your OK with that Graham?)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ordering about 9 or 10 probably, got gs11's on the list now.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Daren said:


> Jeebsy - can you post my cups to GS11s and I can collect from his. We'll save a little on postage and it's a little less packaging for you to worry about. (assuming your OK with that Graham?)


That's ok.

Payment sent and will let jeebsy have my postal address


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Jeebsy - can you post my cups to GS11s and I can collect from his. We'll save a little on postage and it's a little less packaging for you to worry about. (assuming your OK with that Graham?)


He was wanting them sent to yours!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> He was wanting them sent to yours!


Only so he can have another play on the brewtus (he's almost becoming a weekly fixture round here)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

GS11 said:


> That's ok.
> 
> Payment sent and will let jeebsy have my postal address





jeebsy said:


> He was wanting them sent to yours!


Confused??? Your right - I want my cups sent to GS11s. GS11 is going to let you have his address?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're going to gs11's now...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The order has been placed, i'll pick up tomorrow and hopefully get them posted on Saturday - second class unless otherwise specified.

Milanski, I can still meet you with yours Tuesday or Wednesday or post them if you'd prefer.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Wednesday's good for me, cheers Jeebsy.

Is there a good time for you?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Will message you nearer the time to arrange something. Any time from 4 onwards potentially.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry guys, Sky decided it was a good time to turn my broadband off after I cancelled a few weeks back to move to EE.

Not sure where we are at with this. Just like to send my sincerest apologies.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Picked the cups up this morning, sorry. They picked an annoying time to disconnect you!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

are you excited jeebs


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> are you excited jeebs


They are really nice cups ......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll get these out today, had a pretty hectic few days with family visiting and didn't get to make it to the post office.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Jeebsy


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Got mine today cheers jeebs

Just wondering now how people are using their cups. ie 5oz flat whites but single or double shot? 8oz double?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Its generally the amount of milk and the way it's steamed that changes the type of drink rather than shot size. Could have a single or double 5oz flat white. 8oz you're getting in to cappuccino territory.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I know that jeeeeeeeeeeeebs

what i was meaning was whether 8oz is always a double shot drink or the 5oz flat whites are being used with a single or double


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just do whatever you like, you can have a single or double as you please


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fevmeister said:


> I know that jeeeeeeeeeeeebs
> 
> what i was meaning was whether 8oz is always a double shot drink or the 5oz flat whites are being used with a single or double


8oz + double = latte

5oz + double = flat white (thin layer of microfoam)

5oz + single = cappuccino (thicker layer of microfoam)

8oz + single = girly warm milk ; )


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> 8oz + double = latte
> 
> 5oz + double = flat white (thin layer of microfoam)
> 
> ...


thanks gary!

ps have just followed you on twitter


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i think i would like 2 x 5oz


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fevmeister said:


> thanks gary!
> 
> ps have just followed you on twitter


Im sure it will enrich your life ; )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I really like the 5oz cups. They'r all 5 ouncey and stuff.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> 8oz + double = latte
> 
> 5oz + double = flat white (thin layer of microfoam)
> 
> ...


What about 8oz + double + thicker layer of microfoam? = cappuccino no?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

funinacup said:


> What about 8oz + double + thicker layer of microfoam? = cappuccino no?


Not in our house , but create your own drinks as appropriate : )


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey its all just espresso + milk!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milk from a jar ,shaken in and coffee pod mixed in = how my grandma invented latte . Served in a bowl .....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't forget that special brand of pre-ground


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

May order some 5oz.

Anyone want to get involved?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Picked mine up from the post office depot today. Very well-packaged by Jeebsy - thanks! Expensive cups but very nice - great size for milk drinks.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Got mine yesterday. Very well packaged. Really pleased with them. Thanks Jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glad everyone's arrived safe and sound - was a bit concerned about them getting damaged in transit. They were pretty hard to pack. Not cheap but nice and satisfying to drink from.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wells one jeebsy , they are great cups .


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks jeesby all arrived safely


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Cheers for bringing them by earlier Jeebsy, nice to have met you. Love the cups, tho I managed to chip one on the way back after all









I like the way they look like each one was handmade - not totally uniform.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Good to meet you too - that cafe was a good shout. Shame you chipped one! Is it bad?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Nah, just a lil one on the top edge but not where my lips go so all good.

Cheers Jeebsy.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Got to use the 8oz for the first time yesterday. Takes a bit of getting used to size wise in comparris to illy 6oz but really liking this cup. Fits in the hand nicely and like the flat top to handle makes a great thumb rest. The saucer grips the cup nicely and the saucer underside matches the radius of the top of the cup to create a good seal or allow stacking.

thanks again jeebsy


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The only bad thing I can say about the cups is the fact they are only available in white.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

White is my least favourite colour of cup but the design makes up for it


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I love white and the design

in fact, may be after some 5oz in the near future


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Love the white also and the 5oz are great for flat whites, by far and away my favourite cups


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

I want some now!


----------

